# So there we were



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Sitting around the campfire just talking and......


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

At my age, (she died)?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

But before she died we saw...


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

? I'm confused...

edit to add: ahh i think i get it, this is a "build a story" thread? forgive me - newbie syndrome


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Before she died we were talking about her being the first gal older than me. She was 90 lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh jeesh, come on now. It's a add to the story thread.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

again, sorry for my ignorance, as my edit indicated, I figured it out but not before i saw your post immediately before mine which went up while i was composing mine. sorry for the intrusion.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Not at all, go ahead and restart things if you would.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

we saw... a kangaroo dressed as a tiger bound through the field


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

And while it was singing I could swallow the sounds I heard...


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Is this going to have a happy ending?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

A train wreck...


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Lmao, there is a fish head in that house fire on the left side.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

.......roasted marshmallows and danced till......


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

roasted his marshmallows and danced necked till She fell, drunk, setting down into the fire.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Then she sorta danced all night lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Bill..what a Morphodite..lol The Train wrecked.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

We were setting around the campfire, talking. Small talk. The sun had gone down, and it was getting a bit cooler. A slight breeze blew the smoke away from us after we reset to get away from it. She looked up, but the locust folage was so thick, the trees being so thickly growing together that she couldn't see the stars. I looked at her body, laying there on the hammock, one leg in simi tight jeans 1/2 way up her calf as she slowly rocked herself back and forth. Her hair nearly touched the ground as she swayed back and forth, it moving in unison with her movements. It got quiet. I guess we were a bit lost in our own thoughts. We had planted 400 strawberry plants that day, and were a bit tired and sore. I suggested we start a fire in the woods at a spot I had picked out, it being where you couldn't easily see the neighbors yard lights unless you really wanted to, and so, we had taken buns and hot dawgs, pop, kathup and mustard, pickles and a couple chairs and the hammock down. While she hunted appropriate weenie sticks, I started a fire. By the time all was done, it was dark. You could see the moon through the trees after it got dark, and it glowed somewhat through the folage. I looked at her, then filled up with whatever, I looked around me. Can it get any better than this, at my age? I thought. Hell no it cant.
She, finally, happened to look over at me, and noticed me looking at her. Whatchu thinkin? she asked. O, I said pausing for time and the right words, Im thinking of all the mistakes I made when I was young, and now, when I had finally givin up ever thinking Id have another chance at making another, I find you, and realize, that I finally done something right. Your looking at me, and thinking about all your Xs she asked, abiet jokingly? I said not so much as thinking about all the time I whizzed away with the wrong women. She said, nice save. U should be thinking about the future. In a way, I was, I said, In thinking about all the time ive whizzed away, I try not to think about what little time is left, even though it will be the best. Then, she said, Weve got dang little time to make the bestus, happiest memories, so that they cloud over, and cover up all the wasted years. Both of us. I said, I guess weve been doing that all day and night as far as im concerned. Yes we have she said. IF it stayed no cooler than this, I could go to sleep right here she said. We can go inside whenever you want.. Where U gonna sleep she asked. I pulled the other chair up and put my feet on it. Thisll work. ill need to keep the fire up, off and on all night anyhow. U wont get any sleep that way. I said. ill get by. I can spend the night staring at you and you wont notice. Well, enjoy. Ill see you in the morning, unless it rains or we get a heavy dew. Ill let you know if we do. Nite.

Does that work?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the Novelette, but the way this works is, Bill? Listen to me. The way this works is everyone adds just a few words and the story builds slowly a little at a time.. I hope you washed your hands.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Dag Bill, I knew ya had it in you....nice story....but can ya play by the rules now?

......so we were sitting around the campfire just talking........


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

It was quiet , then there were sirens in the near distance. . . . . .


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

nehimama said:


> It was quiet , then there were sirens in the near distance. . . . . .


responding to a train wreck or maybe a Harlequin novel


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

But wait...not sirens, it's a herd of elk bugling from across the meadow


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

And when I looked out at the meadow, I saw


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U hope I washed my hands?? What do you think I was doing with them??
No I don't understand. I give you a few words, and U say that's not right. I give you a page outa a novel, and u say that aint right. I give up. lol


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You just can't fix stupid


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive heard that about you. just didn't feel it needed mentioning


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

sitting around the fire, relaxing in the silent night around us, and began reminiscing about our younger years---


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

And smiling wistfully at our antics of youth, like the one time when.....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Tommy Tucker bet us he could spit on that snake before it got away and he didn't know that behind him...


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Was Old Man Johnson, who ...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

everybody said was gay


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Wanted to put it to bill in the very worst way.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol. Screw that!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

That's what he said, but unfortunately...


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

luckily for bill help was on its way...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

in a young handsome stud who had a thing for ole man Johnson


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Meanwhile back at the fire....


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

we didnt hear anymore from Bill, or Mr. Johnson, so we started telling ghost stories, about the haunted house down the road. Then We heard rustling in...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

....the woods to our left..the dog let out a low growl then....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

We had a feeling something was watching us.....


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

So we put on a show by.....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Dancing naked in the moonlight and....
[YOUTUBE]B679xPius5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I woulda thought someone woulda put pn (Dancing io the moonlight) By King Harvest.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I would have thought you would have kept to the spirit of the thread.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

I saw a ******* hillbilly named ....


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

FarmboyBill


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

And FarmboyBill cannot


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

A hillbilly nama farm boy billy
Kinda dumb, kinda silly, 
Likes to play. with his jack knife lol


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank God there's a bathroom to the right.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Where Bill saw Lucy in disguise with diamonds


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Anf took off running when he found out Lucy was really Louie


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

.....and the fire went out.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Capoot,Fini,Done. The Fat Lady has Sung. :hijacked::hammer:: facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Which lady u callin a fat lady???


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I suddenly realize everybody here except me is insane. And, no doubt dangerous. So, I whip out my "Robert's Rule's of Order" and try to get everybody to act right.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

fat chance with that. Put the book in the fire and restart it.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Zombie Juice has been sprinkled all over this thread so it won't die, and...




.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And treats the fire like napalm


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

covering the Zombies who stagger and fall, laughing maniacally


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

While there is zombies and Bill having fun , I will be stoking the fire and watching the stars......listening to a serenade by the spring peepers......


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Jeepers, creepers, now I here those peepers.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

and, I sit peacefully by the firelight, and wonder if FBB is really only 15..


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I might just build a fire and listen to the game Tonite, for Bill won't be there.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

15 in the mind, but more like 51 in the mind lol

Wolf, ya never know. Im pretty gamey lol


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Why did I suddenly start reading FBB as Facebook Bill ?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol. NOT hardly. I don't do face book, drugs, other than doctor prescribed, alcohol, smoke anything, hunt. fish, ride horses, 4 wheelers, travel,look at women with less hair than I got lol.


----------

